# 3D Background Tank



## LarryMoeCurly (Feb 19, 2003)

For those who were keeping up with my post here in the 3D background installed. 3weeks later and over 50 hours into the project I'm having trouble making final decisions on things like gravel color. I'm trying to keep it natural looking so if you have any ideas or like things they way they are speak up. I'd really like to hear you input.









Thanks guys

I'm thinking this one is first is too light,and doesn't look real natural.


----------



## LarryMoeCurly (Feb 19, 2003)

and this one look too dark. Although I'm learning to like this one more each day.
Any ideas, I'm all out of them ??????


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i like the second one the best. How did you make the 3-d background? Im intrested in making it. But did it take 50hrs?


----------



## LarryMoeCurly (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks for the input. I bought the background from Pangeashop.com. 50 hours easily for total installation (Start to finish). Made holding tank for my fish. cut the background into 3 pieces and rejoin them inside of tank, hollow out a rock for powerhead placement, search Home Depot for things I could use for drains and output for my powerhead jet. I posted the process I went though in the aquarium section, have a look you might enjoy it if you plan to do one yourself.


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

they are extremely nice backgrounds and







to those of you that have it.. it is sweet as hell









but it is way too much money for me. i thought about getting styrofoam and creating my own but some of them take up a lot of space and i've only got 18" of width right now (120g). maybe when i get a bigger tank i'll give it a try.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Thats fuccing amazing man!
Tank looks Good
I presonally prefer the First Gravel.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Second imo. Looks SWEET!









Did you have your project added to the DIY section here on Pfury? If not contact Judazzz if you would like to have it added.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Wow....very impressive fish ánd background.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

That background was well worth the effort you put in. I prefer the 2nd one.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Second one, hands down. Just look at the shine on the piraya with the darker gravel!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

yes sir, the second one really does bring out them colors, id stick with it


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Take the lighting option that is "too light" and wrap a couple of small sections of your flourescent tube in tin foil until the brightness is satisfactory. I have done this on mine. Tin foil does not melt or cause any fire hazards and no tape is required.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

In the second pic u r missin a couple p's.nice background though.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Wow nice!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet background
i like both gravels


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

dope back ground!i like both but the second more..


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

2nd one is definately better.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

I like the second one better. Great job man


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

looks awesome. I also love the piraya!


----------



## LarryMoeCurly (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks guys for the kind words.

After a couple days to regroup, I agree and went with the dark colored gravel. I have to agree with Xenon, my piraya never looked better I also have 2 55 watts bulbs out in the picture so I'm sure an extra 110 wattts of light will brighten it up a little.

For those who wanted the installation link I posted it in the tank/equipment forum.
3D Background Installation

Here are the couple final pictures with all the fish in. 
Right side of tank, Don't think I gave up too much space.


----------



## LarryMoeCurly (Feb 19, 2003)

Left side of tank


----------



## LarryMoeCurly (Feb 19, 2003)

Full tank shot


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

2nd all the way looks natural and flows with the background. Luckily it's a bowfront. P's looking good too.'


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

2nd all the way looks natural and flows with the background. Luckily it's a bowfront. P's looking good too.'


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I'd go even darker than the second pic. Naturally the gravel would come from the surrounding area (relatively), so it should be close to the same color.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

2nd one looks amazing. The 3-d background is great.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Awesome set-up


----------

